#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Project & Technical Sales Manager (κωδικός θέσης: HR-P2)

## ΥΑΛΟΔΟΜΗ

ΥΑΛΟΔΟΜΗ

Όμιλος εταιρειών που εξειδικεύεται στο σχεδιασμό και την επεξεργασία υαλοπινάκων, στα πλαίσια της ραγδαίας ανάπτυξης των εργασιών του, ζητά να προσλάβει
*Project & Technical Sales Manager (**κωδικός* *θέσης**: HR-P2)*
 (στο Μαρκόπουλο Αττικής)
*Απαραίτητα προσόντα και δεξιότητες*
- Πτυχίο ΑΕΙ/ ΤΕΙ Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού/ Μηχανικού Βιομηχανικού Σχεδιασμού ή παρεμφερές
- Τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία σε αντίστοιχη θέση, ιδανικά στον κατασκευαστικό κλάδο
- Άριστη γνώση προγραμμάτων 3D CAD/CAM/CAE
- Πολύ καλή γνώση αγγλικών (σε γραπτό και προφορικό λόγο)
- Πολύ καλή γνώση χειρισμού Η/Υ
- Γνώσεις κοστολόγησης και  marketing
- Αντιληπτική ικανότητα και προσανατολισμός στο αποτέλεσμα
- Ικανότητα εστίασης στη λεπτομέρεια και δημιουργική σκέψη
- Άριστη διαχείριση χρόνου
- Ομαδικό πνεύμα και συνεργασία
- Δεξιότητες διαχείρισης και επίλυσης προβλημάτων
- Άριστες επικοινωνιακές δεξιότητες- Πελατοκεντρική αντίληψη
 - Δυνατότητα ταξιδιών
*Επιθυμητά προσόντα και δεξιότητες*
- Μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος σπουδών τεχνολογικής κατεύθυνσης
- Γνώση των τύπων και τεχνικών προδιαγραφών των υαλοπινάκων
- Ικανότητα κατανόησης της υφιστάμενης τεχνολογίας του υαλοπίνακα
- Γνώσεις επεξεργασίας υαλοπινάκων


*Ο κάτοχος της θέσης:*
- Έχει την ευθύνη για τη σύνταξη απλών ή σύνθετων προσφορών, την κοστολόγηση των προϊόντων, την έρευνα για την οικονομικά βιώσιμη παραγωγή, καθώς και την παραγωγή πρωτότυπων προϊόντων
- Εξυπηρετεί το τμήμα πωλήσεων όταν υπάρχει η ανάγκη και θα παρέχει τεχνική υποστήριξη και συμβουλές σε υφιστάμενους και δυνητικούς πελάτες της εταιρείας
- Ασχολείται με την επιμέλεια και παραγωγή όλων των σχεδίων καθώς και την παραγωγή ψηφιακών απεικονίσεων προϊόντων (3D Renderings) σύμφωνα με τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές του πελάτη
- συντονίζει πόρους για την επιτυχή έκβαση των έργων, βρίσκει λύσεις για σύνθετες κατασκευές
- Επικοινωνεί με τους πελάτες και  συνεργάζεται με το Τμήμα Παραγωγής  ώστε να γίνονται διευκρινήσεις σχετικά με κατασκευαστικούς ή άλλης φύσεως περιορισμούς
- Μεταβαίνει στο εργοτάξιο στις περιπτώσεις σύνθετων προσφορών που απαιτούν εκτενέστερη μελέτη, για εκτίμηση της κατάστασης πραγματοποιώντας στη συνέχεια το σχεδιασμό και την κοστολόγηση
- Έχει υπό την επίβλεψή του συνεργείο τοποθετήσεων και θα προγραμματίζει τις τοποθετήσεις και τις επιμετρήσεις τηρώντας ημερολόγιο και επιβεβαιώνει την έγκυρη και σύμφωνα με την κοστολόγηση παράδοση των έργων

*- Η εταιρεία προσφέρει:*
Ανταγωνιστικό πακέτο αποδοχών, άριστο περιβάλλον εργασίας, συνεχή εκπαίδευση και προοπτικές επαγγελματικής εξέλιξης
*ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ* *hr@yalodomi.gr*

----------

